

For the Arduino and Raspberry Pi afficiondos - DonGateley
https://www-ssl.intel.com/content/www/us/en/do-it-yourself/galileo-maker-quark-board.html

======
DonGateley
Only $60 at Amazon. Yes, more than Raspberry Pi but then it is more computer
than a Raspberry Pi.

Final form factor: [https://www-ssl.intel.com/content/www/us/en/do-it-
yourself/e...](https://www-ssl.intel.com/content/www/us/en/do-it-
yourself/edison.html?wapkw=edison)

